# [SOLVED] Sony CRX216E &amp; NEC ND-2100AD Drivers



## AZScorpion (Apr 4, 2005)

As luck would have it, uninstalling iPOD software has caused my Sony CD-RW & NEC DVD+RW drives to stop functioning.

The machine is a Dell Dimension 8300 series desktop running Windows XP.

Sony CRX216E
NEC ND-2100AD

Neither manufacturer has these models listed on their web sites for driver downloads.

Dell has something for each one but they are either incorrect/incompatible. 

When I go to the device manager, I can see both drives and they have little yellow exclimation points on them.

Selecting UPDATE just tells me they're running the most recent drivers.

Selecting "roll the driver back" says no previous versions have ever been installed...

Very frustrating. This should be easy.

Anyone have or know where to find the drivers for these 2 drives?

(My Dell System Restore disk is AWOL...)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the drives and look in properties and see what it says is the problem,i doubt it will be drivers they are usually part of windows
try uninstalling and rebooting and let windows reinstall them


----------



## AZScorpion (Apr 4, 2005)

I uninstalled, then rebooted to no avail.

When I right click on properties, I get the message:

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060


----------



## AZScorpion (Apr 4, 2005)

You are the man! 

Thanks - that did it :sayyes:


----------



## hectorbuddy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Sony CRX216E & NEC ND-2100AD Drivers*

My customer has an older Dell and was cleaning up his programs off the computer. I did this fix and his CD-RW started working. Thank you!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I am glad to hear Dai could help you both!.
I am marking this thread as resolved and closing it to prevent Hijacking the thread.

Thanks,
Bill

PS- Dai I hope you do not mind?


----------

